# Going to Ripley's Believe It or Not Museum



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

How 'bout this contraption. It's called a Downjigger. Hook it to the downrigger cable with the cannonball weight hooked below. Then hook the release for the lure to the clip at the end of the parachute. The propeller at the front spins and the gearbox lets line out then reels it back in...Hey I'm not making this up... While the line is going in and out it is also going up and down the threaded shaft.

My wife got it for me for Christmas about 12 years ago, God bless her.



Close-up view of gearbox:










I actually caught a fish with it, a small mac.

I'm gonna donate it to the "Ripley's Believe It or Not" museum


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That is one crazy looking machine....


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I can see it now, two old monster fish swimming along, this thing goes by, one fish looks at the other and says... "Kids these days" :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:rotfl:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's an interesting contraption! :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

As long as you are moving forward the lure is going in a roller coaster pattern while it's being retrieved in and out towards the...ah....thingy....contraption.

Not recommended for windy days.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

That thing looks about like the gear they use for a colonoscopy...

Wait, wrong thread.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

threshershark said:


> That thing looks about like the gear they use for a colonoscopy...
> 
> Wait, wrong thread.


Thanks, now I am really nervous! :evil:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Went browsing for Downjigger. Holy cow, they still make the thing!

http://www.chinookcovelodge.com/chinook ... jigger.htm

I figured they went belly-up or some outraged fisherman killed the owner of the company.

I was gonna put 400 foot of nylon string and a hand crank on it and use it for coyote hunting.

May have to put it on Ebay!


----------



## dhspot1 (Jun 2, 2017)

hey I will give you $100.00 for it don Henderson 818-877-8749 today is 6/2/2017


----------



## dhspot1 (Jun 2, 2017)

wyogoob-hey if you still have the down jigger I will give you $100.00 for it on your birthday today 6/2/2017 thanks don Henderson 818-877-8749 pst. [email protected]


----------



## dhspot1 (Jun 2, 2017)

wyogoob said:


> How 'bout this contraption. It's called a Downjigger. Hook it to the downrigger cable with the cannonball weight hooked below. Then hook the release for the lure to the clip at the end of the parachute. The propeller at the front spins and the gearbox lets line out then reels it back in...Hey I'm not making this up... While the line is going in and out it is also going up and down the threaded shaft.
> 
> My wife got it for me for Christmas about 12 years ago, God bless her:
> 
> ...



hey sir I will buy the down jigger from you today on your birthday 6/2/2017 for $100.00
thanks don Henderson 818-877-8749, [email protected]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

dhspot1 said:


> hey sir I will buy the down jigger from you today on your birthday 6/2/2017 for $100.00
> thanks don Henderson 818-877-8749, [email protected]


It's not for sale Don, sorry.

Welcome to the Forum.

.


----------

